# Waiting out the weather.  Almost season for me



## aaronbru (Dec 12, 2011)

Waiting for  the cold weather to come.  I live in Rhode Island so Its at least a 2 1/2 hour drive to get a decent mountain.  On a good season I'll get to the mountain for about 15 days of skiing.
I'm an advanced skiier but don't take it too seriously any more.  

To me, skiing is about taking my time, hitting the bumps, finding the glades, just sliding around enjoying the scenery. 

Trip #1
12/23/11 @ Waterville Valley
1 Day Bus Trip
Warm-up for whats to come

Trip #2
12/30-31/11 Killington
Long weekend with some friends for new years.  
Probably won't get to shred as much as I'd like but its still skiing so I could care less.

Trip #3
1/6-8/12 Jay Peak
Hopefully things are rocking by now and Jay gets some snow dumped on em.  If I'm not riding the glades, stalking the gf on the blues, you'll probably find me laying on my back in the woods enjoying the scenery.


----------



## justjen (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds like you've got good things in store.  Fingers crossed that the weather kicks in!  I was hoping to get my first day in before Christmas, but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 15, 2011)

justjen said:


> Sounds like you've got good things in store.  Fingers crossed that the weather kicks in!  I was hoping to get my first day in before Christmas, but I don't think that's going to happen.



Why not?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why not?



I'll take a shot....People get busy with stuff during the holidays.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll be out on the weekends for trips during the christmas season but my season pass to wachusett isn't good  during the holiday periods.  I can't go that week between xmas and new years.


----------



## skiahman (Dec 15, 2011)

Nothing to miss that week but crowds. 

On the other hand, it was a great evening for a bike ride. Guess I'll take that for now but itching to get some more time in. 3 days 11/12 but really looking forward to "taking my time, hitting the bumps, finding the glades, just sliding around enjoying the scenery".


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2011)

still waiting...
Magic won't be charging holiday rates.  Word is certain resorts are experiencing higher than normal cancellations and bookings.  No surprise.


----------



## justjen (Dec 28, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'll take a shot....People get busy with stuff during the holidays.



You guessed it.


----------

